# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Art & Design >  Gnome Theme Maker?

## XDevHald

This is my n00b question for the day. Where can I download a Gnome theme maker?

----------


## Alexander Kirillov

> This is my n00b question for the day. Where can I download a Gnome theme maker?


 I do not think such a thing exists - the best resource I know of is the tutorial here:
http://live.gnome.org/GnomeArt_2fTutorials_2fGtkThemes

----------


## XDevHald

Thank you for the reply!

----------


## bvc

*Metacity Theme Editor*
http://gnomesupport.org/forums/viewt...400&highlight=



I posted this here, and on another forum
Please add to this any tips or links you find useful. To start...

general (know the environment)
http://www.gnomefiles.org/
http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=114

SmoothEngine
http://gnome.org/~thos/Smooth-Docs/
http://www.unit-e.cc/~ajgenius/Gnome/Theme...id=SmoothEngine
http://sourceforge.net/projects/smooth-engine/
http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=114
http://web.subpop.net/art/smoothgnome/

GTK
http://www.unit-e.cc/~ajgenius/Gnome/Theme...s/?id=GTKThemes

Metacity
http://developer.gnome.org/doc/tutorials/m...ity-themes.html

ICONS
http://www.unit-e.cc/~ajgenius/Gnome/Theme.../?id=IconThemes
http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=385
http://gnomesupport.org/forums/viewtopic.p...hlight=standard
http://gnomesupport.org/forums/viewtopic.p...hlight=standard
http://developer.gnome.org/doc/API/2.4/gtk...tock-Items.html

Help other than here
http://gnomesupport.org/forums/viewforum.php?f=20

Tinkering and hacking others themes is necessary to really get it. Docs are very limited. So get stuff and hack! That's what I did.
http://gnome-look.org/
http://art.gnome.org/
http://www.themedepot.org/


you need images for pixmap themes and practice?
http://www.wincustomize.com/skins.asp?library=1
the .wba extension is seen as a zip type by file-roller  :Wink: 

*Errors*
Whether gtk, metacity, or icon theming, errors may or may not be printed in vt1 (Ctrl+Alt+F1) depending on the distro you use. Mandrake used to, but doesn't seem to anymore. Debian's and Fedora do. You can easily get the errors by running
gnome-theme-manager
in an X terminal (Gnome Terminal, Aterm, Eterm, Xterm, rxvt etc....).

_Metacity_
Metacity has a nice tool. The
metacity-theme-viewer
Run it from an X terminal;
metacity-theme-viewer name_of_metacity_theme
[example]metacity-theme-viewer d3a
and you can find out how fast it loads and errors pointing to any problems with loading the theme. It opens a gui to show you all the different aspects of the theme.

http://developer.gnome.org/projects/gup/hig/1.0/
http://cvs.gnome.org/viewcvs/gtk+/docs/wid...try.txt?rev=1.5

##################
*Scalable Vector Graphics*
This is what I'm currently interested in and researching. Instead of pixmap, you can make svg/gtk and metacity themes, and of course icon themes.

http://librsvg.sourceforge.net/
http://www.inkscape.org/ (has a built in tutorial)
http://www.sodipodi.com/

http://programmer-art.org/?page=inkscape

----------


## bvc

oh, and GIB
http://gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=385
if the downlaod isn't available I have them here
http://kwh.kernow-gb.com/~bvc/theme/icons/gib/

----------


## aledie

> oh, and GIB
> http://gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=385
> if the downlaod isn't available I have them here
> http://kwh.kernow-gb.com/~bvc/theme/icons/gib/



I have installed GIB, but it doesn't start. All packages needed are installed also (like Mono). Any suggestions?

----------


## bvc

are you starting it per instructions?
cd /path/to/gib
mono gib.exe

if so what are the errors? It's always worked for me on ubuntu from pre-warty to hoary.

----------


## aledie

> are you starting it per instructions?
> cd /path/to/gib
> mono gib.exe
> 
> if so what are the errors? It's always worked for me on ubuntu from pre-warty to hoary.



Hi bvc, I am using hoary. I have mono packages installed (mono, mono-assemblies-base, mono-common, mono-jit). 
*
1. I tried it per instructions. Here are the errors:* . Dont know how far it would affect its functions:[/B]

alex@alex:~/My Downloads/ico/gib-0.2-bin$ mono gib.exe

(<unknown>:29015): Gnome-CRITICAL **: gnome_program_locate_file: assertion `program != NULL' failed

(<unknown>:29015): Gnome-CRITICAL **: gnome_program_locate_file: assertion `program != NULL' failed

(<unknown>:29015): Gnome-CRITICAL **: gnome_program_get_app_id: assertion `program != NULL' failed

(<unknown>:29015): GConf-CRITICAL **: gconf_escape_key: assertion `arbitrary_text != NULL' failed

(<unknown>:29015): GConf-CRITICAL **: gconf_client_add_dir: assertion `gconf_valid_key (dirname, NULL)' failed

(<unknown>:29015): Gnome-CRITICAL **: gnome_program_get_app_id: assertion `program != NULL' failed

(<unknown>:29015): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_string_prepend: assertion `val != NULL' failed

(<unknown>:29015): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_accel_map_add_entry: assertion `_gtk_accel_path_is_valid (accel_path)' failed

(<unknown>:29015): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_set_accel_path: assertion `_gtk_accel_path_is_valid (accel_path)' failed

(<unknown>:29015): Gnome-CRITICAL **: gnome_program_get_app_id: assertion `program != NULL' failed

(<unknown>:29015): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_string_prepend: assertion `val != NULL' failed

(<unknown>:29015): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_accel_map_add_entry: assertion `_gtk_accel_path_is_valid (accel_path)' failed

(<unknown>:29015): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_set_accel_path: assertion `_gtk_accel_path_is_valid (accel_path)' failed

(<unknown>:29015): Gnome-CRITICAL **: gnome_program_get_app_id: assertion `program != NULL' failed

(<unknown>:29015): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_string_prepend: assertion `val != NULL' failed

(<unknown>:29015): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_accel_map_add_entry: assertion `_gtk_accel_path_is_valid (accel_path)' failed

(<unknown>:29015): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_set_accel_path: assertion `_gtk_accel_path_is_valid (accel_path)' failed

(<unknown>:29015): Gnome-CRITICAL **: gnome_program_get_app_id: assertion `program != NULL' failed

(<unknown>:29015): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_string_prepend: assertion `val != NULL' failed

(<unknown>:29015): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_accel_map_add_entry: assertion `_gtk_accel_path_is_valid (accel_path)' failed

(<unknown>:29015): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_set_accel_path: assertion `_gtk_accel_path_is_valid (accel_path)' failed

(<unknown>:29015): Gnome-CRITICAL **: gnome_program_get_app_id: assertion `program != NULL' failed

(<unknown>:29015): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_string_prepend: assertion `val != NULL' failed

(<unknown>:29015): Gnome-CRITICAL **: gnome_program_get_app_id: assertion `program != NULL' failed

(<unknown>:29015): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_string_prepend: assertion `val != NULL' failed

(<unknown>:29015): Gnome-CRITICAL **: gnome_program_get_app_id: assertion `program != NULL' failed

(<unknown>:29015): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_string_prepend: assertion `val != NULL' failed

(<unknown>:29015): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_set_accel_path: assertion `_gtk_accel_path_is_valid (accel_path)' failed


2. Now maybe it is coused by errors in installation, GIB crashes quite often. Also if I click preferences, I just get a message window "Image size" with two buttons "help" and "close". Both buttons don't work. 

3. I have read GIB has a function to convert a KDE icon theme to GNOME. How does it work? I would like to convert KDE icons. 

Sorry for so many questions. Thank you

----------


## bvc

no gib has always crashed all the time.....save your work very often. I just had it delete everything in an index.theme file  :Neutral: 

I also have found that I have to use both versions to get a theme done from start to finish.

I've never looked at the convert a kde theme feature

----------


## jolofj

http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Deskt...er-45633.shtml

----------


## sffvba[e0rt

404

----------

